# Going from Northern Ireland - Scotland. Best/cheapest route?



## 130614 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi folks,
I am going to Oban for a week in Feb, here's the details:

Leaving from anywhere in Nothern Ireland (Belfast/Larne - doesn't matter), my final destination is Oban in Scotland.

I reckon Belfast / Stranraer is my best bet? (Stenaline)
I am departing on Sat 27th Fed and returning on Sat 7th March

Would Belfast / Stranraer with Stenaline be my best bet? I don't mind driving, my main concern here is cheap ferry (so long as driving cost doesn't outweigh the extra few quid of the ferry). I have a car and a small (less than 4m) trailer.

Thanks for any help folks, I advise to come here to ask.

Niall


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Niall

We've only used the fast ferry from Cairnryan to Larne so I'm not in a position to comment on merits of routes. But if you get Tesco Clubcard points they work on most of the crossings to/from Ireland.


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

p&o larne-cairnryan is cheaper then stena belfast-stranraer and its quicker if you use the jetliner 1hr crossing.
or you can go larne-troon p&o


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

I have yet to find that Stena beats P&O. If you are in Caravan Club try booking through them it always works out slightly cheaper.


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

P&O. Larne/ Cairnryan is usualy the cheapest way to cross to Scotland, I prefere the conventional ferry the "Highlander" which only takes an extra 30 mins more than the jetliner and is more comfortable in a heavy sea. Also bear in mind that if there is bad weather, and this is the time of year for it, the jetliner will be the first to stop sailing which usually results in transferring to the Highlander subject to availability. I could be wrong but I believe the conventional ferry is also a bit cheaper than the fast ferry. P&O accept Tesco points on there Irish sea crossings.


----------

